# Kishimoto's Next Work



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

Just found this:



> 配信開始!!!// Delivery Start!!
> マンガ家 岸本 斉史 [ＮＡＲＵＴＯ−ナルト−] // Mangaka Kishimoto Masashi [NARUTO]
> 
> X
> ...




Looks like Kishimoto _might _be collabrating with the mangaka of Blade of the Immortal for this next work. Nothing is confirmed right now. It's rather interesting.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

What the hell, this is fucking huge. Samura is definitely one of the greatest mangaka of all time and my personal favorite. I assume Kishimoto has a story in mind and Samura would be the artist behind it then.

I could live with that. 

I could believe this with Snow Maiden and Naruto wrapping up. I wonder if Kishimoto is going to reinvision his mafia idea with Samura's art. Samura does a lot of historical works so I assume if it is that then we would get a more real gangster sort of setting and atmosphere. Mario was too modern.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 5, 2015)

All aboard the hype train


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Jumping on, I'm fucking hyped.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

Hopefully, the special illustrations that are going to be revealed within a week or two will confirm it. I'm hyped.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 5, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Jumping on, I'm fucking hyped.



Me too, I just hope that this is all legit.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 5, 2015)

Seems promising, let's see what will happen.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 5, 2015)

Kishimoto doesn't deserve such privilege.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Kishimoto doesn't deserve such privilege.



I was thinking this, but if it's a mafia related and based around proper gangsters and culture not like what Mario was then it would be fine.

Watch Samura carry that shit, don't worry.


----------



## Lance (Jan 5, 2015)

Kishi can't work with Samura.

Good and medicore don't mix.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 5, 2015)

On the other hand, I'm sure Samura isn't going to let Kishi write the entire story by himself, after all, this is a collaboration work, so more ideas might jump in.

Either way, I certainly don't expect improvement from Kishimoto himself.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Kishi and Samura working on something together?  I have no faith in Kishi but Samura is an entirely different matter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

If it's by OD I think it's legit.



Punished Pathos said:


> All aboard the hype train


*jumps aboard*


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

If it's not in Evening Magazine and isn't a mafia series then I'll be worried. You think Kishimoto is the sort of person who could collaborate with anyone he wants, pretty cool he picked Samura.

Samura believes in Female Supremacism. So don't know how they will clash.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 5, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> I assume Kishimoto has a story in mind and Samura would be the artist behind it then.



Hiroaki Samura is a very, _very_ good artist, but Kishimoto as a writer behind any story doesn't sound very promising. But still pretty interesting to see what will come out of this.



So Nardo is really over


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

Rosi said:


> So Nardo is really over



Aw don't say that


----------



## Zef (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm gonna be that guy, and say the series will suck.

If this is even legit.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Hiroaki Samura is a very, _very_ good artist, but Kishimoto as a writer behind any story doesn't sound very promising. But still pretty interesting to see what will come out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> So Nardo is really over



That's why I said if it's Evening Magazine it will be good. Seinen series, no assistants or Nazi Editors = Freedom. Kishimoto would of had something in mind for awhile, doubt he would of randomly picked something to do and Samura to go along with it on the spot


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

Saw the scan, yes it's legit


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Saw the scan, yes it's legit



It's happening. 

Basically what's going to happen then:


----------



## Arinna (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow I hope this is true. Blade of Immortal was really good - loved Samura's art style too.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 5, 2015)

So, is NF going to become SamuraForums.com?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

It probably will not be released until later this year.


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2015)

Sounds spiffy


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> So, is NF going to become SamuraForums.com?



Should of been changed to that ages ago.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2015)

I expect the art to be good since its Samura but have absolutely no faith in the story. I thought Kishi would have taken a bit more time to recharge his batteries before jumping right into something else although not having to draw will take some of the load off of him.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I expect the art to be good since its Samura but have absolutely no faith in the story. I thought Kishi would have taken a bit more time to recharge his batteries before jumping right into something else although not having to draw will take some of the load off of him.



Let's hope Naruto was rushed and went downwards towards the end because he had this masterpiece in mind. 

I just hope Samura doesn't lose credibility from this... Impossible though.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 5, 2015)

Rax said:


> Sounds spiffy



Kishimoto and Samura 

Shit is gonna be hot and on fire like Mard


----------



## Jagger (Jan 5, 2015)

More like cold and fire.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Let's hope Naruto was rushed and went downwards towards the end because he had this masterpiece in mind.



That is actually what I'm kind of hoping for. It is too little too late in regards to the Naruto series obviously but that would be a slight ray of hope in terms of Kishimoto's writing ability not being completely down the crapper.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 5, 2015)

Jagger said:


> More like cold and fire.



You didn't get my joke :ho


----------



## Jagger (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe, I don't read FT anymore.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> That is actually what I'm kind of hoping for. It is too little too late in regards to the Naruto series obviously but that would be a slight ray of hope in terms of Kishimoto's writing ability not being completely down the crapper.



Like I said before, Kishimoto in a new magazine and with just Samura you don't know what could happen. A lot of potential.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

Jagger said:


> More like cold and fire.



A Song of Ice and Fire reference?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 5, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Like I said before, Kishimoto in a new magazine and with just Samura you don't know what could happen. A lot of potential.



ITT: Kishimoto is automatically labeled dead weight :ignoramus


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 5, 2015)

So he's going to do his miniseries, supervise the movie, and then jump into this? Thought he wanted time off?


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> So he's going to do his miniseries, supervise the movie, and then jump into this? Thought he wanted time off?



Yeah, could of put more time into concluding Naruto better and wrapping things up properly but looks like he couldn't take that Samura tease no longer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2015)

Someone said that they had seen the scan of this in the previous page, could it be posted?

If it is true I hope it does well for both of them. There is point in jumping to conlusions now and say its gonna suck.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 5, 2015)

This is like Kishimoto pulling a secret card after acknowledging that a shit ton of people wouldn't bother following him again

Smart move


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 5, 2015)

How good is blade of the immortal?


is it better than Naruto?


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

ChickenPotPie said:


> How good is blade of the immortal?
> 
> 
> is it better than Naruto?



BotI is one of the best mangas around. 

Yes.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> This is like Kishimoto pulling a secret card after acknowledging that a shit ton of people wouldn't bother following him again
> 
> Smart move



Yeah, it's a good marketing strategy.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

ChickenPotPie said:


> How good is blade of the immortal?
> 
> 
> is it better than Naruto?



Shits on most edo-centric / samurai manga that I have read. Lone Cub & Wolf only compares because it's a 70's Classic. Vagabond got mainstream publication in the west and is equally popular in Japan. BOTI Art and Story compensation to one another is in a league of it's own.

Of course.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 5, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Hiroaki Samura is a very, _very_ good artist, but Kishimoto as a writer behind any story doesn't sound very promising. But still pretty interesting to see what will come out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> So Nardo is really over



They're gonna pass the torch to someone else just watch :ignoramus



Piccolo said:


> Shits on most edo-centric / samurai manga that I have read. Lone Cub & Wolf only compares because it's a 70's Classic. Vagabond got mainstream publication in the west and is equally popular in Japan. BOTI Art and Story compensation to one another is in a league of it's own.
> 
> Of course.



Vagabond annihilates anything in general tho


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 5, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> They're gonna pass the torch to someone else just watch :ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond annihilates anything in general tho


Oh yeah. Either SP or someone else is going to do Naruto/Boruto as long as it makes money. Gonna milk this cash cow dry, unfortunately.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Vagabond annihilates anything in general tho







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 5, 2015)

Seems like you looking for a fight cause you can't take the truth bitch


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Someone said that they had seen the scan of this in the previous page, could it be posted?
> 
> If it is true I hope it does well for both of them. There is point in jumping to conlusions now and say its gonna suck.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


>



Thank you! 

I will keep an eye on it, even if it is just a one-shot/one time thing like his Bench title or Mario.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I will keep an eye on it, even if it is just a one-shot/one time thing like his Bench title or Mario.



You're welcome 

I think it would start off as a one shot at first...unless they're 100% confident with the series


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2015)

A pilot then. That would be the safest way to start it, to see how it is recieved. 

I could see that.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> A pilot then. That would be the safest way to start it, to see how it is recieved.
> 
> I could see that.



That would be the case with new incoming authors, but these two are too well-known for that.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2015)

This is a big deal, hope it is good


----------



## Weapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Gabe said:


> This is a big deal, hope it is good



Definitely one of the biggest collaborations in the industry that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 5, 2015)

if this is true,then i think Samura will have inputs in the story too.so this may not be bad.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2015)

Wait. Didn't Kishi say in an interview once that he wanted to do a samurai story instead of ninja?

Interesting that this team-up is happening. I'd give it a shot if it's samurai.



Jetstorm said:


> I expect the art to be good since its Samura but have absolutely no faith in the story.* I thought Kishi would have taken a bit more time to recharge his batteries *before jumping right into something else although not having to draw will take some of the load off of him.



It's not like he put any thought whatsoever into the last ~six months of Naruto so I'm not sure it will be an issue.


----------



## Undead (Jan 5, 2015)

I would have low expectations honestly.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 5, 2015)

I read a bit of blade of the immortal a while ago, it was alright, the art was pretty good but it wasn't my cup of tea, I prefer vagabond. I expected kishimoto to collab soon after naruto ended but he's already working on 2, 3 projects as is. I guess he doesn't waste time. so is this 100% confirmed? what does the scans say exactly? is this a one shot or a new manga? which is drawing and which is writing? 

anyway it's hard not to get hyped this is huge news.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I read a bit of blade of the immortal a while ago, it was alright, the art was pretty good but it wasn't my cup of tea, I prefer vagabond. I expected kishimoto to collab soon after naruto ended but he's already working on 2, 3 projects as is. I guess he doesn't waste time. so is this 100% confirmed? what does the scans say exactly? is this a one shot or a new manga? which is drawing and which is writing?
> 
> anyway it's hard not to get hyped this is huge news.


Might not want to get too hyped yet. Nothing is confirmed until the interviews. .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I read a bit of blade of the immortal a while ago, it was alright, the art was pretty good but it wasn't my cup of tea, I prefer vagabond. I expected kishimoto to collab soon after naruto ended but he's already working on 2, 3 projects as is. I guess he doesn't waste time. so is this 100% confirmed? what does the scans say exactly? is this a one shot or a new manga? which is drawing and which is writing?
> 
> anyway it's hard not to get hyped this is huge news.



Scans says exactly what OP posted.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm a bit skeptical, scan seems like an ad for a 3 part interview with kishimoto and boti author that will be released between 15th 16th and 17th. it seems like a possible collab is being hinted, I'm looking forward to the 17th. could be a major announcement.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 6, 2015)

Samura, in addition to his other work, draws what is essentially pornography where women are sexually tortured and sometimes killed.  

People talk about Kishimoto being sexist, but Samura is deeply deranged.  Looking forward to the interview, I guess?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 6, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Samura, in addition to his other work, draws what is, essentially, pornography where women are sexually tortured and sometimes killed.
> 
> People talk about Kishimoto being sexist, but Samura is deeply deranged.



They've found each other


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 6, 2015)

Eh, I'll look at it when it's released. My expectations are pretty low.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 6, 2015)

Kishimoto can't win for losing.

If this manga does good=Samura's credit

Manga goes bad=Kishimoto's fault

Many fans' expectations=low


----------



## Azula (Jan 6, 2015)

If the other guy good, then I shall be reading it


----------



## Zef (Jan 6, 2015)

Only way I'll read this shit is if it's seinen.

Even then I might not read it. I tried getting into BOTI, and couldn't get past chapter 3.

Vagabond>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 6, 2015)

If it's the samurai story that I recall Kishi saying he wanted to write, I'll definitely give it a try. Otherwise, I probably won't bother. 

Either way, it's probably going to be better than the Boruto story, to be honest. I have low expectations but my expectations for Boruto are just non-existent.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Samura, in addition to his other work, draws what is, essentially, pornography where women are sexually tortured and sometimes killed.
> 
> People talk about Kishimoto being sexist, but Samura is deeply deranged.  Looking forward to the interview, I guess?



well kishi's first editor did advise kishi to do seinen later in his career, he's 40 now. so it's safe to say whatever this new manga is, it's probably seinen especially if samura is involved. 

anyway whatever this is, it has to be at least mid/late 2015, kishi is starting the mini-series manga in april and he's already began working on the bolt movie slated for august and samura is currently doing some romance manga or something.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 6, 2015)

Didn't Kishimoto wanted to make a mafia manga?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Samura's work had some low points (that dull prison arc for one) but it's nowhere near on the level of Kishimoto's asinine story at any rate. On a whole he created a very good manga. I'm not hyped for his collaboration with a talentless third-rate, but I'll check it out sometime this year if I have the chance.



Zef said:


> Only way I'll read this shit is if it's seinen.
> 
> Even then I might not read it. I tried getting into BOTI, and couldn't get past chapter 3.
> 
> Vagabond>>>>>>>>>>>



Vagabond is in that horseshit current arc. I prefer Blade of the Immortal, and Vagabond was dull to me somewhere around the 20-volume mark.

Reading most of BotI shouldn't be a challenge compared to reading Naruto tbh.


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2015)

oooooh, hope its the mario story 



Punished Pathos said:


> Kishimoto can't win for losing.
> 
> If this manga does good=Samura's credit
> 
> ...



so its  a co op manga?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Didn't Kishimoto wanted to make a mafia manga?



lol that was like back in 1997. and he did published a compressed version into a oneshot in 2013.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah Studio Pierrot has said that over 5 years ago Kishi told them the series would be ending in a couple of years. There's no doubt Kishi was forced to drag on his manga (if its rapid degeneration in quality is of any indication), so his priorities have probably changed from when he made that statement back in 1998.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

I have the same problem with samura, I just can't get into his work. I just now tried reading a manga he did in 2013 but stopped at chapter 2 after fat dude starts raping 17 year old chick with decapitated legs I like his art style though. Vagabond is leagues better than boti in my opinion.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I have the same problem with samura, I just can't get into his work. I just now tried reading a manga he did in 2013 but stopped at chapter 2 *after fat dude starts raping 17 year old chick with decapitated legs* I like his art style though. Vagabond is leagues better than boti in my opinion.



  

Maybe they balance each other out so it should be okay


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 6, 2015)

ChickenPotPie said:


> How good is blade of the immortal?
> 
> 
> is it better than Naruto?



Easily.

you want a manga with beautiful story telling, amazing art, and artistic battles? that's the manga to read. you will realize the writer/samura had everything planned out and didn't make things up as he went along (like kishit)


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Maybe they balance each other out so it should be okay



read the following ten pages at your own discretion

though in his defense this manga is serialized in a magazine called *Manga Erotics F* and his current romance manga doesn't seem to have weird sex and nudity in it.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I have the same problem with samura, I just can't get into his work. I just now tried reading a manga he did in 2013 but stopped at chapter 2 after fat dude starts raping 17 year old chick with decapitated legs I like his art style though. Vagabond is leagues better than boti in my opinion.



Yeah, Samura's work are aimed at people who don't have a weak stomach and know good writing. :ho



T-Bag said:


> Easily.
> 
> you want a manga with beautiful story telling, amazing art, and artistic battles? that's the manga to read. you will realize the writer/samura had everything planned out and didn't make things up as he went along (like kishit)



Never read a series with such perfect story and plot flow like Blade Of The Immortal. Nothing drags on or gets boring.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Vagabond lost its edge long before its current point and has turned into boring horseshit. It even stopped introducing new characters, or doing much with the old ones still remaining after the 26-volume mark or so; the past 10 have been dull beyond belief. I never felt the urge to drop BotI even once whereas Vagabond is perhaps on my "read it to the end when it finishes in a billion years maybe...?" list. It's clear where my preference lies, but I'd give Slam Dunk, Vagabond or any of Inoue's work far greater praise than Naruto either way.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Vagabond lost its edge long before its current point and has turned into boring horseshit. It even stopped introducing new characters, or doing much with the old ones still remaining after the 26-volume mark or so; the past 10 have been dull beyond belief. I never felt the urge to drop BotI even once whereas Vagabond is perhaps on my "read it to the end when it finishes in a billion years maybe...?" list. It's clear where my preference lies, but I'd give Slam Dunk, Vagabond or any of Inoue's work far greater praise than Naruto either way.



Vagabond _tries_ to do what Samurai Executioner and Lone Cub & Wolf have already done. 

I love the art of course, but honestly the story is not special and it's not an enjoyable long term read.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, it didn't express Musashi's reasons for his fanatical obsession with the sword well, and it's just clear that Inoue doesn't know where he's going with it. It's arguably actually style over substance imo, and it made little use of the potential that it had. I used to try and think enough of its merits to place it above Slam Dunk and Real (since Vagabond is his longest series), but honestly he seems more cut out for his basketball manga than his inane Vagabond stint.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 6, 2015)

The story does appear to be meandering to a certain extent in the last few bunch of volumes, but that doesn't really matter to me because I've always been more about the ride than the destination - I appreciate any kind of art that lets its atmosphere sink itself and gives me time to appreciate it, and as a fanatic for the feudal Japan shit it's no wonder I like it so much in this. It is the reason why I watch so much Slice of Life shit even though by very nature they never go anywhere. Also, fittingly, I'm also fucking visual sucker, so of course I wanna keep seeing it because  prty 

Now I only read Blade of the Immortal once in 2013 while marathoning through it in a matter of 2 to 3 days, so my memory is blurry and I ought to read it more carefully, so I can't really speak of its quality in comparison to Vagabond, but I did kinda felt like I was having to force myself to finish it somewhat. Then again, my attention span is so bad these days that's pretty much always how I feel, so that probably didn't have as much to do with Boti as much me


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Yeah, Samura's work are aimed at people who don't have a weak stomach and know good writing. :ho


I don't doubt the mans talent. but his work isn't my cup of tea and it's not only the turture or sex. it's the general atmosphere. I prefer seinen works by guys like takehiko inoue,Yukimura Makoto, urasawa. Samura is brillant and he's one of the best in the industry. I'm still excited for this _potential collab_.

I won't deny that the current vagabond arc is pretty meh, I honestly haven't even read the last few chapters. honestly the longer a manga runs the more likely the quality will slip, 90% of the manga's I've read lost their original quality eventually. 

As anyone tried inoues manga REAL? it's a pretty great manga which is still great.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> read the following ten pages at your own discretion
> 
> though in his defense this manga is serialized in a magazine called *Manga Erotics F* and his current romance manga doesn't seem to have weird sex and nudity in it.


I'll take a look when I'm back from work.



Piccolo said:


> Yeah, Samura's work are aimed at people who don't have a weak stomach and know good writing. :ho


That depends, I like sick mangas but maybe I have a limit in those things.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> The story does appear to be meandering to a certain extent in the last few bunch of volumes, but that doesn't really matter to me because I've always been more about the ride than the destination - I appreciate any kind of art that lets its atmosphere sink itself and gives me time to appreciate it, and as a fanatic for the feudal Japan shit it's no wonder I like it so much in this. It is the reason why I watch so much Slice of Life shit even though by very nature they never go anywhere.
> 
> Now I only read Blade of the Immortal once in 2013 while marathoning through it in a matter of 2 to 3 days, so my memory is blurry and I ought to read it more carefully, so I can't really speak of its quality in comparison to Vagabond, but I did kinda felt like I was having to force myself to finish it somewhat. Then again, my attention span is so bad these days that's pretty much always how I feel, so that probably didn't have as much to do with Boti as much me



I'm somewhat in the same boat. I read all of Blade of the Immortal in 2012 (sans the last 2-3 volumes) in about a week due to not having read past volume 8 or so until then, and I remember it being a little tiring near the end... but recounting the plot (of which I can recall more), it has the edge in my mind over Vagabond imo. I don't know the in and outs of it as precisely as I'd like and I remember some things that bugged me somewhat as I read through though. All in my opinion of course. Blade of the Immortal wasn't without its slumps.



Narutossss said:


> I won't deny that the current vagabond arc is pretty meh, I honestly haven't even read the last few chapters. honestly the longer a manga runs the more likely the quality will slip, 90% of the manga's I've read lost their original quality eventually.
> 
> As anyone tried inoues manga REAL? it's a pretty great manga which is still great.



I read up to volume 12 or whatever was the most recent volume in about 2012. I remember it being good and think it didn't drop in quality like Vagabond did. It's like a side project in Inoue's mind though so it's stayed under 15 volumes in the 13 years he's been drawing it, so I was never really in any rush.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Jan 6, 2015)

Kishimoto's art that he did improved over the years...

I don't know, it won't look like Kishimoto's work.

He should just forget about this, and continue doing manga in Naruto world.


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2015)

vagabond. i remember that manga  

the only reason i dropped it was because it took ages for it to update


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 6, 2015)

I couldnt stand that fucking vagabond shit.. i decided to give it a try after seeing so many people give it good reviews but personally it bored the fuck out of me. all the characters looked the same to me, i remember i had to go back and forth to make sure i wasn't confusing faces cuz they all fuckin looked alike. the story didn't hook me up either


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I read up to volume 12 or whatever was the most recent volume in about 2012. I remember it being good and think it didn't drop in quality like Vagabond did. It's like a side project in Inoue's mind though so it's stayed under 15 volumes in the 13 years he's been drawing it, so I was never really in any rush.


I wouldn't call REAL a side project, it's regularly published monthly. magic kaito by detective conan author is more of a side project, that manga started in 1987 and still only has 4 volumes. Have you read the wrestling arc of REAL. dat shit gave me feels.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 6, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> I couldnt stand that fucking vagabond shit.. i decided to give it a try after seeing so many people give it good reviews but personally it bored the fuck out of me. *all the characters looked the same to me, i remember i had to go back and forth to make sure i wasn't confusing faces cuz they all fuckin looked alike*. the story didn't hook me up either



You'd love Mushishi


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

I read past the point where the guy shaved his afro and was about to do something major... I would have to get current to know what's really up though. But yeah by side project I mean like where one series gets disproportionately larger focus than the other when they run side by side, unlike Monster and 20th Century Boys or something. REAL tends to get one volume a year or slightly less.

Magic Kaito is practically as unlikely to get a conclusion as Slam Dunk or Yu Yu Hakusho are likely to get sequels imo. Detective Conan is an ongoing weekly and has virtually no end in sight just like Berserk or Five Star Stories, due to Shonen Sunday keeping Gosho from ending it and it having gone like 900 chapters on the same tired shit. Gosho has said he would end it within 20 volumes when it was in the 70s mark, turned and said the end might be near, and said yet again that it'll easily go over 100 volumes. He'll likely draw it until he dies, so Magic Kaito is good as dead. REAL is easier on Inoue than Vagabond so he's consistently released chapters even while Vagabond was on hiatus, so it's not like it'll never ever end... just that it'll be a long time until it does.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh hey, my post on reddit blew up over here. The community over at /r/Naruto didn't seem as thrilled for some reason, lol~

I did the translation on mobile and some of the kanji is still undeciphered, so I was hoping by posting my rough translation that someone else would pick it up to clean it over at reddit. Well, now that it's here, I'm sure someone else can elucidate it for you guys too~

Like I said in my original post, this probably legit. The sources are all hyperlinked from threads on baidu, who have scans the pages of the released WSJ. It comes from the advertising inserts. There's a photo in my reddit post of someone who took a camera photo of the physical copy.

In essence, the ad was just an announcement about the three-part interview. One part released every day from the 15th to the 17th. The little blurbs are the topics they will be discussing.

So the juicy bit will happen on the 17th, which is what Baidu flipped out about earlier. Because the last part reads to me as "What will be the roles of both Kishi and Samura!?" Same with the Baidu translator, it implies that they are collaborating on something, not just both on the same interview event. 

Doesn't help that the spread has KishimotoXSamura on the top either. So the last line didn't come off to me as like " What are Kishi and Samura up to (individually) in their respective works?"


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 6, 2015)

Piss off Kishimoto

What is Samura thinking


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 6, 2015)

The more I think about this the more confused I get 

Even completely ignoring whatever quality leap they have in terms of writing, their works are just so different on so many levels; I can't see how they could come around to make something cohesive together at all.

Unless either Samura tones himself down SEVERELY (This is my bet. Info about it is apparently gonna be released in Shonen Jump, meaning it'll most likely be released there and it won't be a seinen), or Kishimoto REALLY ups his tone 10 fold.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> The more I think about this the more confused I get
> 
> Even completely ignoring whatever quality leap they have in terms of writing, their works are just so different on so many levels; I can't see how they could come around to make something cohesive together at all.



Samura's works so far have been pretty diverse whilst all sticking within an historical time period from Civil / War Espionage, Western to Samurai. So basically it makes sense if the next thing he touches is something Mafia related which they will both work on together.

It would only work properly and get the best out of them if it's a Seinen and Kishimoto writes for a new magazine then that way they can do whatever they want. If this all happens, I don't think someone like Samura would be doing it if the concept / idea is bad. He would definitely be able to draw the line and critique ideas assuming he's the only illustrator. 

Kishimoto just story-boarding and planning the plot can still be considered as him taking a break. Samura would be doing the hard yards.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 6, 2015)

if it's going to be published in WSJ,that means it will be a weekly manga.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> if it's going to be published in WSJ,that means it will be a weekly manga.



I hope not. That would be asking a lot from Samura. I don't know if he would be able to turn into a weekly illustrator especially when he's more art than story orientated and takes a lot of pride in his work.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 6, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> If it's not in Evening Magazine and isn't a mafia series then I'll be worried. You think Kishimoto is the sort of person who could collaborate with anyone he wants, pretty cool he picked Samura.
> 
> Samura believes in Female Supremacism. So don't know how they will clash.


what the fuck he's a feminist?

I hope his beta ass gets run over by truck or he dies of cancer


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 6, 2015)

I bet he has a tumblr where he puts trigger warnings


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 6, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Vagabond _tries_ to do what Samurai Executioner and Lone Cub & Wolf have already done.
> 
> I love the art of course, but honestly the story is not special and it's not an enjoyable long term read.



Vagabond is just the old classic "Musashi' book series in manga.
It was published in 1935.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

It actually deviates from the book considerably


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh hey, my post on reddit blew up over here. The community over at /r/Naruto didn't seem as thrilled for some reason, lol~
> 
> I did the translation on mobile and some of the kanji is still undeciphered, so I was hoping by posting my rough translation that someone else would pick it up to clean it over at reddit. Well, now that it's here, I'm sure someone else can elucidate it for you guys too~
> 
> ...



it feels like the ad is really teasing readers and subletly hinting at this collab. the 15th and 16th just seem like filler interviews to warm up january 17, it's going to an interesting day on this forum. plus reps for the trans, you've been on a roll lately, will you translated the interviews?

I highly doubt this manga will be weekly, chances are it'll be published in square jump or young jump.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't think it will be weekly either. Much less in Shonen Jump.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 6, 2015)

No faith in kishimoto that gave yall part 1? 

I mean he burned out in part two, but its clear he knows what he's doing when he has the proper time to plan for shit.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> it feels like the ad is really teasing readers and subletly hinting at this collab. the 15th and 16th just seem like filler interviews to warm up january 17, it's going to an interesting day on this forum. plus reps for the trans, you've been on a roll lately, will you translated the interviews?
> 
> I highly doubt this manga will be weekly, chances are it'll be published in square jump or young jump.



Yeah, that's why I didn't expect this announcement to get so much attention. It's just one big PR statement basically to ask readers to tune-in next week to hear what (if anything) is going to happen with Kishi and Samura. 

My trans is pretty rough still because a few of the words on the poster are blurry (I just saw Yagami1211 in this thread though? Maybe he's busy OTL~). But the main message is pretty clear, which is what's important. Jan 17th is the meat of the rumored collab announcement. 

I will probably read the interviews and report on it~! 



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I don't think it will be weekly either. Much less in Shonen Jump.




Honestly, we won't know which of Shueisha's magazines it will be serialized in if this collab comes to fruition. ShounenJump+ is their online distribution reading app and website. It could be weekly, bi-weekly, monthly, or irregular. WSJ has all sorts of periodical release dates. They will probably let us know more on their interview days.

 If it's an online-exclusive release (like a one-shot or a short manga), we'll also know then. ShounenJump+ released things like full coloured Naruto chapters as a bonus promo for digitally  purchasing WSJ for the last 5 chapters.  Could also be that sort of distribution too (like they pick a date and just run it, and you can read it if you buy a certain issue).


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not making assumptions as to what release schedule this manga might have. I still doubted it would be weekly though, since Kishi just got back from a 15 year weekly serialization and Samura's major work was a monthly one. I had higher doubts about it going on weekly Shounen Jump, as it limits inappropriate content considerably compared to a seinen magazine (Misa's confinement suit in Death Note generated controversy, for example, and HxH has also dealt with issues relating to gore and such). Samura even said that BotI was considerably toned down compared to his usual stuff.


----------



## takL (Jan 6, 2015)

i saw the page in the wsj issue myself today and i got the impression that
1) kishis next work. 
and 
2) the roles of the two as managaka.
are two different topics.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 6, 2015)

Despite Kishimoto's horrible writing skills in general part 2. I think he can probably write better seinen series than he does shounen, so not sure why he would want to return to shonen jump for his next manga if he doesn't plan on doing weekly chapters. Atleast in a seinen series he can cover up his f-ed up way of thinking by making people believe that story is just warped and dark.

Let's wait and see for the pilot or whatever.


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2015)

takL said:


> i saw the page in the wsj issue myself today and i got the impression that
> 1) kishis next work.
> and
> 2) the roles of the two as managaka.
> are two different topics.



so kishi isn't partnering up with anyone?


----------



## takL (Jan 6, 2015)

kishs next manga is his own. not in collaboration with mr samura.

their convo is interesting. one is too shy to even draw an innocent love scene while the other is too kinky to draw it.

extremes meet.


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2015)

takL said:


> kishs next manga is his own. not in collaboration with mr samura.
> 
> their convo is interesting.



my boy kishi doing it solo again. mad respect


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 6, 2015)

Im glad going alone  each manga artist should be able to stick to their own ideas. 

either way ill read what ever crazy ride kishi throws on us next


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 6, 2015)

Well shit, this is hype on a big level if it's a collab.

Wasn't he planning to do that mafia one? Guess it failed.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

takL said:


> i saw the page in the wsj issue myself today and i got the impression that
> 1) kishis next work.
> and
> 2) the roles of the two as managaka.
> are two different topics.



the more I look at the text the more this seems more likely. we'll know for sure on the 17th.  

So where will the 3 day interviews be released? wsj only comes out once a week. app? online?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 6, 2015)

takL said:


> kishs next manga is his own. not in collaboration with mr samura.
> 
> their convo is interesting. one is too shy to even draw an innocent love scene while the other is too kinky to draw it.
> 
> extremes meet.



Is that so... 

Yeah ikr, that's why they balance each other


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

I sort of figured the translation was off. Oh well, if it's not Kishimoto writing the story of someone else's manga all is good with the world


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

takL said:


> kishs next manga is his own. not in collaboration with mr samura.
> 
> their convo is interesting. one is too shy to even draw an innocent love scene while the other is too kinky to draw it.
> 
> extremes meet.



A bit disappointing.  Would have been interesting to see what they could have come up with.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

I dunno, do most people wanna see Tohru Fujisawa's post-GTO failures drawn by Asano Inio or some other competent artist? I don't think Kishimoto writing the story to a manga would have amounted to anything spectacular.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm glad Kishi isn't collabing with this guy. Looked up Samura's works and it's very disturbing.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jan 7, 2015)

> Kishimoto might be collabrating with the mangaka of Blade of the Immortal



no
just fucking run, dude
run the fuck away before you catch kishivitis, dude


----------



## Revolution (Jan 7, 2015)

Running the hell away from Shomen Jump is not a bad move.  He's not a total moron.



But wait, are they both under Shuesha Inc?  Whatever Kishi is under he should move away from.  Either Kishimoto is immoral or he is actually a good mangaka.  I believed in Sasuke before his surrender, so does Kishi think that is the best ending for him or was he forced.  Yes, I am being too hopeful.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2015)

will read anything by Kishi, Narutos impact overall was huge 


though if it's about samurai then there must be a guy named Mifune 



but I'd rather Kishi continued Naruto sequels/spin-offs until he dies of old age


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Jan 7, 2015)

It will be about killed fodder samurai's child seeking revenge on Redemption Sasuke.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 7, 2015)

Hope the son gets his revenge and jams his sword on Sasuke's anus.


----------



## Azula (Jan 7, 2015)

Neltharion said:


> but I'd rather Kishi continued Naruto sequels/spin-offs until he dies of old age



Yes kishi pls 

You have already milked Naruto enough, might as well go all the way.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 7, 2015)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> It will be about killed fodder samurai's child seeking revenge on Redemption Sasuke.



Doesn't sound bad


----------



## Revolution (Jan 7, 2015)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> It will be about killed fodder samurai's child seeking revenge on Redemption Sasuke.



I would read the cells out of that.



[sp]The child'a mother died at a young ages.  The Samurai Sasuke killed had his father and older brothers.

Sasuke killed his whole family and Hiro waited for the day he would finally face the demon who took away his family.  

"You killed my parents.  Now it's time for me to kill you.  I have loved for this moment".

Sasuke simply kneels and says "sorry about that".  Then gets up and proceeds to walk past Hiro.  Fury enrages him faster and worse then he ever thought possible, even with all the scenarios in his head of Sasuke being a psychopathic monster.

"HOW CAN YOU SAY SORRY AFTER THAT? YOU ARE TRULY A MONSTER".  

Hiro blindfolds himself and begins to attack as he has trained himself for years.




~I'm sure it would be better then that.~[/sp]


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 7, 2015)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> It will be about killed fodder samurai's child seeking revenge on Redemption Sasuke.



If said fodder's child kills him in front of sarada she'll get the sharingan.


----------



## Addy (Jan 7, 2015)

Revy said:


> If said fodder's child kills him in front of sarada she'll get the sharingan.



having hopes for a female in naruto......

bad revy bad revy 

she is going to get her sharingan because sasuke/sakura told her "no" on sucking burito's D


----------



## Addy (Jan 7, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I'm glad Kishi isn't collabing with this guy. Looked up Samura's works and it's very disturbing.


looking at the various images on google, his art seems to be inspired by a lot of S&M pornos.............. generic ones XD


----------



## minniehyunnie (Jan 7, 2015)

BOO! XD
Kidding. Let's see where it goes~


----------



## Arinna (Jan 7, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Samura, in addition to his other work, draws what is, essentially, pornography where women are sexually tortured and sometimes killed.
> 
> People talk about Kishimoto being sexist, but Samura is deeply deranged.  Looking forward to the interview, I guess?



I never knew this until you've said it ...yea I just looked up his work and it's quite disturbing. No wonder there were several scenes in his manga where I thought "Um....really did not need to see this happen" but it was portrayed in the bad-light (the guy that did it was supposed to be evil and was killed) so I thought it was something he was AGAINST. Apparently not.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jan 7, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Samura, in addition to his other work, draws what is, essentially, pornography where women are sexually tortured and sometimes killed.
> 
> People talk about Kishimoto being sexist, but Samura is deeply deranged.  Looking forward to the interview, I guess?


----------



## takL (Jan 7, 2015)

Arinna said:


> I never knew this until you've said it ...yea I just looked up his work and it's quite disturbing. No wonder there were several scenes in his manga where I thought "Um....really did not need to see this happen" but it was portrayed in the bad-light (the guy that did it was supposed to be evil and was killed) so I thought it was something he was AGAINST. Apparently not.



the guy explained it's due to his own sexual proclivity for sm in an interview. 

 no jp considers kish as a sexist.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 7, 2015)

I dont consider kishi as a sexist he is just old school take that as you will.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 7, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Samura, in addition to his other work, draws what is essentially pornography where women are sexually tortured and sometimes killed.
> 
> People talk about Kishimoto being sexist, but Samura is deeply deranged.  Looking forward to the interview, I guess?





Arinna said:


> I never knew this until you've said it ...yea I just looked up his work and it's quite disturbing. No wonder there were several scenes in his manga where I thought "Um....really did not need to see this happen" but it was portrayed in the bad-light (the guy that did it was supposed to be evil and was killed) so I thought it was something he was AGAINST. Apparently not.





takL said:


> the guy explained it's due to his own sexual proclivity for sm in an interview.
> ☻no jp considers kish as a sexist.


SasuSaku suddenly makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 7, 2015)

Whoever considers Kishimoto sexist is a fucking SJW. 

Its like the idiots here are so brainwashed due to modern society that they have no idea of more traditional relationships and family structure that the Japanese practiced.

And the shit that Samura did was portrayed accurately as that kind of shit happened long ago.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 7, 2015)

I would like kishi to do a manga about mafia but unlike mario I'd like a supernatural element like in darkness 

if he does do another manga about ninja i dont want it to be about power levels  and explosions.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Jan 7, 2015)

Mafia themes suddenly made me think of Hitman Reborn X'D


----------



## Arinna (Jan 7, 2015)

takL said:


> the guy explained it's due to his own sexual proclivity for sm in an interview.
> 
> no jp considers kish as a sexist.



Wow, he really is not shy about it...meanwhile Kishi gets all shy and flustered when he had to draw a love confession scene 

Yea in Asian fandom, no one really considers Kishi sexist. He's even regard as progressive by some people because of characters like Tsunade, Mei and Kaguya. This fandom seems to judge him using western standards and hence, he gets called a sexist.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 7, 2015)

Arinna said:


> *This fandom* seems to *judge *him using *western standards* and hence, he gets called a *sexist.*



S to the fucking JW


----------



## Revolution (Jan 7, 2015)

Arinna said:


> Wow, he really is not shy about it...meanwhile Kishi gets all shy and flustered when he had to draw a love confession scene
> 
> Yea in Asian fandom, no one really considers Kishi sexist. He's even regard as progressive by some people because of characters like Tsunade, Mei and Kaguya. This fandom seems to judge him using western standards and hence, he gets called a sexist.



Tsunade is a character of depth and sympathy.

Mei is just hunting for a man because she is unmarked and Kaguya was drawn and shut down just long enough to learn her name and know she was only manipulated by Black Zetsu (a cop-out villain imo).


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 7, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Kaguya was drawn and shut down just long enough to learn her name and know she was only manipulated by Black Zetsu (a cop-out villain imo).



Black Zetsu is Kaguya's own will,not some different person.BZ never really manipulated her.BZ was only doing things that Kaguya wanted him to do.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 8, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Tsunade is a character of depth and sympathy.
> 
> Mei is just hunting for a man because she is unmarked and Kaguya was drawn and shut down just long enough to learn her name and know she was only manipulated by Black Zetsu (a cop-out villain imo).



I think it's just the fact that Mei and Tsunade were kages (essentially president of a country) while Kaguya is regarded as the most powerful person in naruto universe. This shows that Kishi believed women can be just as strong if not better than men.

Some people seems to think it's "hip" to hate on Kishi and  called him a sexist, horrible writer (why are they even reading his manga then?). While others are just being too harsh when it comes to judging him.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 8, 2015)

Revolution said:


> It was never made clear and only complicated with the bijuu and Juubi and white Zetsu and tree etc.



I make it clear, I know how to read manga.
I will post manga panels to prove my point since people need Kishimoto to hold their hands with official statements.

Also, the movie spoke about Kaguya.

Did people read the fourth databook?
Jesus Christ, its like people choose to remain in the dark and refuse to draw their own conclusions.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 8, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Kaguya was being controlled.
> Black Zetsu is really a creation of the Shinju Tree.



this is not correct.

motivated each-other

motivated each-other


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 8, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> this is not correct.
> 
> motivated each-other
> 
> motivated each-other



BZ is apart of the Shinju.

BZ came from Kaguya and Kaguya was fused with Shinju during the battle against Hamura and Hagoromo.

Shinju can be labeled as the father in this case.
BZ is a piece of the whole (The Shinju tree) that wanted to bring back Kaguya and Shinju so that they can steal people's chakra and get everything back.

Fuck this, I'm going to make a thread for this shit.
Im getting all the manga panels together.
I guess people really didn't read this shit.
Im going to explain everything, from Kaguya to Black Zetsu and White Zetsu


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 8, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> BZ is apart of the Shinju.



scans for this?




> BZ is a piece of the whole (The Shinju tree) that wanted to bring back Kaguya and Shinju so that they can steal people's chakra and get everything back.



He only wanted to bring back Kaguya.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 8, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> scans for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bottom panel




Bring back Kaguya and steal all the chakra (return the chakra to its origin)






Shinju wanted the same thing


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 8, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Bottom panel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those scans says nothing about BZ being Shinju's will.he clearly said that he is Kaguya's will.and even in those scans he said he was doing everything to bring back Kaguya.

Kaguya fused with the Shinju to fight her sons.Shinju didn't fuse with Kaguya.
and Kaguya corrupted the Shinju.

it was Kaguya who was controlling the Shinju.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2015)

Arinna said:


> Wow, he really is not shy about it...meanwhile Kishi gets all shy and flustered when he had to draw a love confession scene
> 
> Yea in Asian fandom, no one really considers Kishi sexist. He's even regard as progressive by some people because of characters like Tsunade, Mei and Kaguya. This fandom seems to judge him using western standards and hence, he gets called a sexist.



i was going to say that but i didnt know how so thanks and reps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revolution (Jan 8, 2015)

Addy said:


> i was going to say that but i didnt know how so thanks and reps!!!!!!!!!!



How would you know?


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2015)

kaguya created b zetsu. and no she wasnt manipulated. 



Arinna said:


> western standards



well, its not that. 

I ask u how many countries in the real world have a servicewoman as the commander-in-chief of their military force.
while in narutoverse 2 out of the 5 kages in part 2 are female.
i ask you how many female manga/comic artists do you follow.
i ask you why in the olympic games do women and men compete separately.

Japanese never considered women to have originated from a rib of a man. 
quite the opposit. the suprime god above all the gods in jp is a goddess, amaterasu o mikami.


----------



## UchihaJaime (Jan 8, 2015)

takL said:


> i ask you why in the olympic games do women and men compete separately.



Because men  are physically stronger than women in general since testosterone increases muscle mass. Having male and female teams competing against each other would almost always result in a male victory. Having teams compete against the same gender ensures a more even playing field. 

How did this thread get this off-topic?


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2015)

UchihaJaime said:


> Because men  are physically stronger than women in general since testosterone increases muscle mass. Having male and female teams competing against each other would almost always result in a male victory.



exactly. so, isnt it natural that male fighters should protect their female teammates who are physically weaker? thats not sexism.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 8, 2015)

takL said:


> exactly. so, isnt it natural that male fighters should protect their female teammates who are physically weaker? thats not sexism.



Are you saying the one gold medalist fighter on the team should protect every other fighter behind him?  What is the point of fighting if you are just going to be distracted rather then fighting together as equals even if one is better then the others?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 8, 2015)

This looks like a promising debate :ignoramus


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Are you saying



obviously im not.

sakura did help naruto n sasuke sealing kaguya. 
and u still call it sexism meh.

Again why dont u read shojo manga?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 8, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Vagabond is in that horseshit current arc. I prefer Blade of the Immortal, and Vagabond was dull to me somewhere around the 20-volume mark.
> 
> Reading most of BotI shouldn't be a challenge compared to reading Naruto tbh.


I agree that Vagabond's current pacing isn't something to look fowards to, but calling it 'horseshit' is too much of a stretch.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2015)

takL said:


> obviously im not.
> 
> sakura did help naruto n sasuke sealing kaguya.
> and u still call it sexism meh.


forget about it, my friend. 

it's just different standards. i think sakura being a staying home mom is ok while many others said it was sexist even though staying home moms is a reality and nothing to be ashamed of. the same goes with hinata and the rest. 



> *Again why dont u read shojo manga*?


this reminds me. there is some shojo i need to catch on!!!!!!!!!!! 

that wolf girl manga


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2015)

Addy said:


> forget about it, my friend.
> 
> it's just different standards. i think sakura being a staying home mom is ok while many others said it was sexist even though staying home moms is a reality and nothing to be ashamed of. the same goes with hinata and the rest.
> 
> ...



the thing is shojo mangas tend to be about romance just like kakashi said.
"girls around this age are into romance rather than ninjutsu".

and even when reading shonen manga, girls tend to be into shippings rather than the story.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2015)

Kishi > Samura
Naruto > Blade of the Immortal
Narutoforums > Blade of the Immortal foru- oh wait


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Narutoforums > Blade of the Immortal foru- oh wait



Thats why i've never visited Blade of the Immortal foru...

Seriously i've never checked 無限の住人/沙村 threads at 2ch.
 i might do for this interview.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 8, 2015)

honestly, i wouldn't mind if he did a series based off his one shot mario


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 8, 2015)

seems like this threads been derailed, I'll be back on the 15th.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 8, 2015)

Damn I might have missed something interesting 

Okay on topic... it could be Mario.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 9, 2015)

Selina Kyle said:


> no
> just fucking run, dude
> run the fuck away before you catch kishivitis, dude



 

Honestly this was my knee-jerk reaction. But honestly, Kishi has shown some real creativity. This could be good.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 9, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Damn I might have missed something interesting
> 
> Okay on topic... it could be Mario.



I hope kishi didn't scrap the idea of Mario riding a scooter entirely.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 9, 2015)

Would be nice to see Mario be rebooted, although how long will Kishimoto have his break right now until he gets back into his job full-time. 




Haruka Katana said:


> Damn I might have missed something interesting



No you didn't. You would of lost a lot of braincells watching the uneducated debate.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2015)

Why does everyone talk about Mario?  The whole point was
*Spoiler*: __ 



*he died* (for Saori)


----------



## Weapon (Jan 9, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Why does everyone talk about Mario?  The whole point was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's a one shot / pilot chapter that can be rebooted / re-done if he decides to which generally means making it a series and changing a lot of the story.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 9, 2015)

I've given up hope of having high hopes for Kishimoto's diarrheac BS to be honest. Many of the one-shots for other popular shonen jump manga (One Piece, Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin, etc.) were pretty crap at times and were usually improved during a lengthier serialization but Kishimoto's story knows little of improvement


----------



## Weapon (Jan 9, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I've given up hope of having high hopes for Kishimoto's diarrheac BS to be honest. Many of the one-shots for other popular shonen jump manga (One Piece, Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin, etc.) were pretty crap at times and were usually improved during a lengthier serialization but Kishimoto's story knows little of improvement



Could improve, I mean look at Berserk and One Piss's trashy ones. They're all bad actually


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 9, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Because it's a one shot / pilot chapter that can be rebooted / re-done if he decides to which generally means making it a series and changing a lot of the story.



Pretty much. The initial story itself was shortened in order to fit into 60 pages.

I'm looking forward to whether Kishi can prove his claim of Mario being his best story, which he stated during the chunin exams. 

Naruto was initially created in order for Kishi to get a quick buck. It embodied his worst ideas, and attempted to play off that, which worked for awhile, until he got bored.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 9, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Pretty much. The initial story itself was shortened in order to fit into 60 pages.
> 
> I'm looking forward to whether Kishi can prove his claim of Mario being his best story, which he stated during the chunin exams.



I'm sure he's got a good story and some great ideas in mind, wish we could see it through Samura's art though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 9, 2015)

Early One Piece was trash regardless and the earliest volumes of Berserk were about the same thing, getting beat or hacked up for a bit and putting cannonballs in a mofo. 

Best hope for Kishi would be to find a monthly magazine without the same money driven milky nature of SJ. Bleach and Naruto turned out just awful compared to Fullmetal Alchemist which wasn't all that promising early on.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Because it's a one shot / pilot chapter that can be rebooted / re-done if he decides to which generally means making it a series and changing a lot of the story.




*Spoiler*: __ 



or the series is about Saori and not Mario at all


 which makes a perfect title for the one-Shot "Mario" as it's his story.


...


Then again every time I place these high expectations Kishi always let's me down (at least 90% of the time)


----------



## Weapon (Jan 9, 2015)

Revolution said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doubt it would happen because these pilot chapters never bridge into an actual series. From what we saw anyways she was a trash character so I hope Kishi just restarts the series entirely.


----------



## Addy (Jan 9, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Why does everyone talk about Mario?  The whole point was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



prequal, continuation with the female, OTHER stories about other mafia members and that jazz.

it could be like an anthology


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2015)

Kish said in the entermix interview that he has many ideas stored up in his notebook for materials. so i doubt it will be Mario again.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2015)

New manga will feature more groceries instead of soup.


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2015)

Kish also said in the entermix interview that hed start preparing for his new work after the summer when he finishes things about Naruto. but the first thing hed like is to go on honeymoon after more than 10yrs of marriage and then make time to play with his kids.
and hed rather not to do another weekly series as he hit 40 years old.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 9, 2015)

takL said:


> Kish also said in the entermix interview that hed start preparing for his new work after the summer when he finishes things about Naruto. but the first thing hed like is to go on honeymoon after more than 10yrs of marriage and then make time to play with his kids.
> and hed rather not to do another weekly series as he hit 40 years old.



he should just make shadow clones, what is he stupid


----------



## Addy (Jan 9, 2015)

takL said:


> Kish also said in the entermix interview that hed start preparing for his new work after the summer when he finishes things about Naruto. but the first thing hed like is to go on honeymoon after more than 10yrs of marriage and then make time to play with his kids.
> and hed rather not to do another weekly series as he hit 40 years old.



poor guy  

regardless of what he does, i am excited


----------



## ch1p (Jan 9, 2015)

takL said:


> Kish also said in the entermix interview that hed start preparing for his new work after the summer when he finishes things about Naruto. but the first thing hed like is to go on honeymoon after more than 10yrs of marriage and then make time to play with his kids.
> and hed rather not to do another weekly series as he hit 40 years old.



Can he still publish on shonen jump every fortnight?


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Can he still publish on shonen jump every fortnight?



possible, i think.  but maybe he prefers monthly like on jump SQ, young jump and such


----------



## Addy (Jan 9, 2015)

speaking of SQ, where is that SD sasuke chapter?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> speaking of SQ, where is that SD sasuke chapter?



Where are my last two Rock Lee chapters?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

Kishimoto draws blade of the immortal


Samura draws Naruto


source final interview between kishi and samura:Senju Hashirama by Game Gogakuen


----------



## Gunners (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Kishimoto draws blade of the immortal
> [sp]
> 
> Samura draws Naruto
> ...



Lol at Jiraiya.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if we can get a summary of the final interview? as for the illustrations they're pretty cool


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 16, 2015)

Just like I gave Stephen King multiple chances to see if he always F-ed up towards the end  or halfway through. I want to give Kishi another chance, but the last year was his chance. So I kindly decline from future works (except anything Naruto of course #intodeep). Unless he has a better writing team.


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

lol, you can see kaguya in the background and hte tree XD


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

lol taking the time to post you won't read something usually means you'll read it


----------



## Muah (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't know who samura is but it doesn't matter. Kishi could work with oda himself and still fuck it up. He's to big to be an assistant but I think that's all he's good for. Don't get me wrong the guy has good ideas but his execution and follow up need drastic improvement. All story telling should be left to the other guy. Wardrobe too. Kishi use to be good at fight dynamic but idk it seems like the animation team carried him most of the way.



Narutossss said:


> Kishimoto draws blade of the immortal
> [sp]
> 
> Samura draws Naruto
> ...



Both of these look really good actually. Maybe theirs something here


----------



## Weapon (Jan 16, 2015)

^
Of course he could fuck it up with someone like Oda, not Samura though. 
I'm hoping Kishimoto has been saving this trump card for awhile. Then again, I'm not interested in this series at all if it's not a Seinen or if it's weekly.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

the crossover illustrations is probably the supposed collab.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 16, 2015)

I really like the addition of Kaguya.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

yeah that was pretty cool, only noticed it the second look myself.
Also kishi always kills it when he draws other manga. this one is better than the ones he did for jojo and kingdom and but below the dragonball one.


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol taking the time to post you won't read something usually means you'll read it



That's actually not true. People post about things they never read or seen all the time. I meant I don't trust him as an author to make something that resonates with me and I don't know the other authors work so I won't be checking it out. For that matter anything else he puts out non-Naruto related.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 16, 2015)

That Anotsu Kagehisa is surprisingly well done. The others look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though. Samura's art is great as always.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

Cocidius said:


> That's actually not true. People post about things they never read or seen all the time. I meant I don't trust him as an author to make something that resonates with me and I don't know the other authors work so I won't be checking it out. For that matter anything else he puts out non-Naruto related.


kishi isn't doing a manga with samura. bruh if you've got the time care to discuss how you're not going to check this out then chances are you'll probably care enough to check it out. I wouldn't even spare a thought about something I'm not interested in let alone post on it.


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> kishi isn't doing a manga with samura. bruh if you've got the time care to discuss how you're not going to check this out then chances are you'll probably care enough to check it out. I wouldn't even spare a thought about something I'm not interested in let alone post on it.



Since this a forum and I have an opinion about the topic i will post about it. You're not me. I'm pretty sure we have different views on things and how we do them. Just like I wouldn't waste time trying to tell another poster where to post. Which you're doing in a roundabout way. As I've said before people post about things that they never seen or read before all the time. I just gave my opinion on why I wouldn't check it out. Just because you don't agree don't try to dictate what I should do from what you'd do in a situation.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Kishimoto draws blade of the immortal
> 
> 
> Samura draws Naruto
> ...



I love Kishi's style of art.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 16, 2015)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I love Kishi's style of art.



You know, the only way I'd ever read work of Kishi's is if it is senin so he can't pretend to be teaching morals (or teach them to become assholes), like the chauvinistic sadistic hypocrite he is.

I love that art.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 16, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I really like the addition of Kaguya.



Only to drop that story and even be refused Toneri for Bolt's story?

Anything major and root breaking in a story like that only to be dropped, disregarded, and disinterested in a story like that is an abomination to the craft of storytelling as a whole.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Kishimoto draws blade of the immortal
> 
> 
> Samura draws Naruto
> ...


I see Itachi
They're both good :33 Samura's art for Tsunade though, dayumm


----------



## Revolution (Jan 16, 2015)

^ that's Kaguya, not Itachi


:/. Then again, Kishi is talking about morals again in the interview, that bastard.  My hope drops and I now wonder if i should read it when he is just going to send hypocritical messages, double standards, and destroyed characterization just to look at pretty pictures.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

yeah dude looks like itachi and now I'm getting a creepy feeling that samura's jacked off to tsunade before


----------



## Samehada (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> yeah dude looks like itachi and now I'm getting a creepy feeling that samura's jacked off to tsunade before



are you saying you haven't? 

Really cool artwork though. Interesting how different a style can change a character.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

Samehada said:


> are you saying you haven't?


----------



## Arinna (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Kishimoto draws blade of the immortal
> 
> 
> Samura draws Naruto
> ...



I KNEW IT, I KNEW ANOTSU WOULD LOOK LIKE ITACHI :rofl - when I was reading blade of immortal, Anotsu kept on reminding me of Itachi with his whole style and demeanour. Kishi captured Manji and Rin really well here though. 
As expected, I really liked Kishimoto artstyle. 

and Samura seems to ship JiraTsu and NaruSaku    Sakura looks like Rin (Blade of immortal)  with a wig there.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 16, 2015)

Revolution said:


> ^ that's Kaguya, not Itachi



I'm obviously not talking about that painting.  I meant Kishi's drawing of Samura's manga.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 16, 2015)

If Samura added Kaguya then he must have followed Naruto nearly til the end. I wonder if mangakas actually read other mangaka's works often.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 16, 2015)

All I saw was Sasuke...but they are suppose to look like each other.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 16, 2015)

Arinna said:


> I KNEW IT, I KNEW ANOTSU WOULD LOOK LIKE ITACHI :rofl - when I was reading blade of immortal, Anotsu kept on reminding me of Itachi with his whole style and demeanour. Kishi captured Manji and Rin really well here though.
> As expected, I really liked Kishimoto artstyle.
> 
> and Samura seems to ship JiraTsu and NaruSaku    Sakura looks like Rin (Blade of immortal)  with a wig there.



Please don't add Samura into the shitty pairing war.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2015)

Baahaha the drawings are gold.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 16, 2015)

Cocidius said:


> Okay now I see where you're coming from. For me it's that I read a lot. So when I don't like a certain style of writing from an author I stop reading their works. Of course I would never say I'd stop reading/watching Naruto because I grew up with it #TooLate. Those people were doing the most and they probably finished it.



I honestly believed if be satisfied with the ending.   Everything pointed to both Sasuke and Naruto changing each other and coming together at the end.  Instead it was a beat down with the winner taking  all and the other sacrifice icing everything.  There was no compromise and unity of peace (which was also predicted since "child of prophecy" nonsense.)

To make it worse, every interview I read with Kishimoto (especially regardingn the ending of Naruto) it's painfully clear that he did not even think things through, think a female could win by herself, or use the characters as anything then to revolve around the Main character.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 16, 2015)

Revolution said:


> it's painfully clear that he did not even think things through, think a female could win by herself, or use the characters as anything then to revolve around the Main character.



I think Tsunade was Kishimoto's best shot at that.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm obviously not talking about that painting.  I meant Kishi's drawing of Samura's manga.


i had that same thought at first but i wanted to wait a bit to see if it's just me or not. 

anyway, itachi transcending manga 


Narutossss said:


> yeah dude looks like itachi and now I'm getting a creepy feeling that samura's jacked off to tsunade before



it's creepy for mangaka to jack off?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 17, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Samura draws Naruto
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The colors are so warm, love it


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You know, the only way I'd ever read work of Kishi's is if it is senin so he can't pretend to be teaching morals (or teach them to become assholes), like the chauvinistic sadistic hypocrite he is.
> 
> I love that art.





Revolution said:


> Only to drop that story and even be refused Toneri for Bolt's story?
> 
> Anything major and root breaking in a story like that only to be dropped, disregarded, and disinterested in a story like that is an abomination to the craft of storytelling as a whole.



"That's the guy who had it all planned from along time ago, so we must respect his decision" logic is BS.
It's like he threw a bunch of themes and stuff there that ended becoming nonesense. Kaguya was the greatest filler lame character of all. What a waste of time.
I liked his Mario Manga tought. Wathever happened to it, he wont be serializing it?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> "That's the guy who had it all planned from along time ago, so we must respect his decision" logic is BS.
> It's like he threw a bunch of themes and stuff there that ended becoming nonesense. Kaguya was the greatest filler lame character of all. What a waste of time.
> I liked his Mario Manga tought. Wathever happened to it, he wont be serializing it?



I like Mario as well 

SJ probably didn't tho


----------



## Indigo Hero (Jan 25, 2015)

Soo......he's not doing that naruto spin off?


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2015)

Indigo Hero said:


> Soo......he's not doing that naruto spin off?



so far, he said that the burito mini series and the movie are the last naruto content he is planning to do. he also said that he had plenty of other ideas written down for new series and i think he said he wanted to do something about espers but don't quote me on that.


----------



## db84x (Jan 28, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Please don't add Samura into the shitty pairing war.



Agree, I hope extreme NS stop spread hate since it hurt whole NS fandom.


----------



## Justice (Jan 29, 2015)

I wouldn't mind if Mario is his next work as long as it's seinen.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 30, 2015)

I hope it is something entirely new


----------



## auem (Jan 31, 2015)

i have read Blade of the Immortals...it is very difficult to imagine Samura and Kishi working together....their ranges don't coincide no matter how much i try to think..above all if two such established solo mangakas would go on for joint work,it can't be a long story...


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2015)

auem said:


> i have read Blade of the Immortals...it is very difficult to imagine Samura and Kishi working together....their ranges don't coincide no matter how much i try to think..above all if two such established solo mangakas would go on for joint work,it can't be a long story...



this was a  mistranslation. there is no kishi samira colap. its just an interview with the two


----------



## auem (Feb 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> this was a  mistranslation. there is no kishi samira colap. its just an interview with the two


oh!..i didn't bother to read whole thread..


----------



## minniehyunnie (Feb 5, 2015)

Dat Samura work... Naruto kinda looks like Chouji.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 5, 2015)

Kishi ruined Naruto so why should I read this?


----------



## Yoona (Feb 6, 2015)

Wonder if he will do his mafia manga idea or something else


----------

